# APS camping trip?



## LullabyLizard (Nov 13, 2008)

Hey all!

At the last APS trip (Nowra) there was talk of one at the end of the year. Is anything planned? Or was it just talk? :|



Thanks,
Rosabella 






PS I would love for there to be another one


----------



## Duke (Nov 13, 2008)

I reckon it'd be too late to start organising something now..


----------



## reptilegirl_jordan (Nov 13, 2008)

We should do something for the start of next year,our camps are so fun!


----------



## LullabyLizard (Nov 13, 2008)

Something during the holidays would be good... if it happens


----------



## Sel (Nov 13, 2008)

Sounds fun!
Where would it be??

I dont even own a tent..may have to get one! lol


----------



## reptilegirl_jordan (Nov 13, 2008)

MzSel said:


> Sounds fun!
> Where would it be??
> 
> I dont even own a tent..may have to get one! lol


I dont have a tent, on the last camp we just shared one...i got big hobs and his wife and child 
good times


----------



## Sel (Nov 13, 2008)

haha Jordan
Id probably have to bring my 2 kids.. depends how many days it goes for. Im definately interested in going though!


----------



## Nikki. (Nov 13, 2008)

We so need another trip!
Our tent was horrible and it melt like cat urine  We have new a 6 person tent


----------



## Surfcop24 (Nov 13, 2008)

Depending where and when...

I may come down.... I have a 12 man tent... That will fit 11 Woman and myself... Just KIdding...

But I do have a 12 Man tent...And a 4 Man... So I will keep my eyes open for further info on the Camping Trip...


----------



## LullabyLizard (Nov 13, 2008)

So it is going ahead?  If it is, I know a good place


----------



## LullabyLizard (Nov 13, 2008)

Or last trip, there was talk of going to Port Stevens (well, thats what Nikki said )


----------



## falconboy (Nov 13, 2008)

Surfcop24 said:


> I may come down.... I have a 12 man tent... That will fit 11 Woman and myself... Just KIdding...



Sorry to disappoint you, but if you have a 12 MAN tent you have to share with 11 MEN! :lol:


----------



## cooper123 (Nov 13, 2008)

lol come to port stephens.


----------



## LullabyLizard (Nov 13, 2008)

Its convinient for you


----------



## Reptile_Boy (Nov 13, 2008)

where and when and i'm in


----------



## Reptile_Boy (Nov 13, 2008)

why dont we royal national park?


----------



## Reptile_Boy (Nov 13, 2008)

we go*


----------



## Luke1 (Nov 13, 2008)

Nikki_Elmo said:


> We so need another trip!
> Our tent was horrible and it melt like cat urine  We have new a 6 person tent


 
i so bags bunking with you 

nah we need to go on another i heard we were gonna go to coffs harbour!!!!


----------



## Lozza (Nov 13, 2008)

Luke1 said:


> i so bags bunking with you
> 
> nah we need to go on another i heard we were gonna go to coffs harbour!!!!


 yeah come to coffs its awesome  half way between Sydney and Brisvegas too


----------



## reptilegirl_jordan (Nov 13, 2008)

we need pete....his the planner! hehe


----------



## Slateman (Nov 13, 2008)

LullabyLizard said:


> So it is going ahead?  If it is, I know a good place



I think we should plan one in January.

What is the secret place?


----------



## falconboy (Nov 13, 2008)

Slateman said:


> What is the secret place?



How big's your backyard?


----------



## Slateman (Nov 13, 2008)

Find some camsides close to Sydney and I am in.


----------



## reptilegirl_jordan (Nov 13, 2008)

i would like to suggest my aunty owns a farm,alotta farm up in the mountains,sombersby near gosford...brown snakes,rbb's and a lotta frogs and a massive dam and spa to use..tents of course dont think she would like us all in her house.
suggeted


----------



## Sel (Nov 13, 2008)

Theres a few good places around the coast if sydney ppl are willing to come up (its only an hour!)
Anna Bay is apparently good, ill look into it more as i havent been there myself.

Falconboy: i was going to suggest my own backyard..not quite big enough though lol


----------



## Sel (Nov 13, 2008)

http://www.about-australia.com/travel-guides/new-south-wales/north-coast-nsw/accommodation/caravan-camping/one-mile-beach-holiday-park/

I like the look of this.. right near a national park and on the beach.. not much better than that


----------



## LullabyLizard (Nov 14, 2008)

How about Myall Lakes national park? I went there last holidays and it was great  I saw a Diamond too


----------



## falconboy (Nov 14, 2008)

What about Coolendel?

http://www.coolendel.com.au/camping.html

Only problem is the road in isn't fantastic so if you drive a motorbike, mini or a car thats been lowered, it will be a difficult drive in.

Having said that, it doesn't require a 4WD just yet.


----------



## Luke1 (Nov 14, 2008)

theres a camping ground near us thats free i think, we went there with scouts and stuff, that was pretty fun! 

i have a few places in mind, we could go to Racecourse beach, i got there every year that has a mini golf thing, beach, lots of red bellies, browns, lacies that love climbing into peoples tents and the odd little jacky dragon!!!!! however thats a long way down! past where the last one was


----------



## dtulip10 (Nov 14, 2008)

i suggest dorrigo just west of coffs harbour. it not to far from QLD and not to far from sydney. lots of frogs diamonds coastals red bellys marsh snakes stevenson banded green tree snakes water dragons bearded dragons lacies ect (i could keep going if ya wish).


----------



## Slateman (Nov 14, 2008)

falconboy said:


> What about Coolendel?
> 
> http://www.coolendel.com.au/camping.html
> 
> ...



I think that this could be the great place for us to camp middle of January. What do you think?


----------



## dtulip10 (Nov 14, 2008)

that is one big *** wombat


----------



## WombleHerp (Nov 14, 2008)

most those places seem too far away 

bundjalung national park is good, a camping area called woody head, great surf!, and lots of herps, beach camp fires and a bay, some sharks too for those willing to go diving with them. snorkelling is fun lots of wobbegongs etc, and yeah everytime ive been theres been lacies, carpets, rbbs, browns, etc


Nat


----------



## Nikki. (Nov 14, 2008)

Reptile_Boy said:


> where and when and i'm in


 

Last time you said that you didnt end up coming  you better come.




Excited :shock::shock:
And Luke , i'll message you back about the bunking


----------



## falconboy (Nov 14, 2008)

Slateman said:


> I think that this could be the great place for us to camp middle of January. What do you think?



It is a fantastic place. I've missed out on my kayak fishing groups camping trips which are held there but I've seen photos, a few of which are below.

Theres also a decent facilities block so I'm told.


----------



## FAY (Nov 14, 2008)

Luke1 said:


> theres a camping ground near us thats free i think, we went there with scouts and stuff, that was pretty fun!
> 
> i have a few places in mind, we could go to Racecourse beach, i got there every year that has a mini golf thing, beach, lots of red bellies, browns, lacies that love climbing into peoples tents and the odd little jacky dragon!!!!! however thats a long way down! past where the last one was




Is Racecourse Beach the one near Bawley Point??


----------



## FAY (Nov 14, 2008)

falconboy said:


> It is a fantastic place. I've missed out on my kayak fishing groups camping trips which are held there but I've seen photos, a few of which are below.
> 
> Theres also a decent facilities block so I'm told.




That place sounds great...and not far from me..yay!


----------



## LullabyLizard (Nov 14, 2008)

Yay! 

Another APS trip!  Yahoooo!




We need to make sure that the camping dates dont collide with any AHS things!


----------



## Nikki. (Nov 14, 2008)

Or IRS things


----------



## Slateman (Nov 14, 2008)

falconboy said:


> It is a fantastic place. I've missed out on my kayak fishing groups camping trips which are held there but I've seen photos, a few of which are below.
> 
> Theres also a decent facilities block so I'm told.



I think that this place would be great falconboy.
Not far from Sydney and lot of activities possible. if we decide to organize it, how many people will be interested? I would sugested ,17,18th of january.;


----------



## scam7278 (Nov 14, 2008)

im in aslong as i can get a few drinking partners


----------



## swaddo (Nov 14, 2008)

if it is within driving distance i'll throw the swag somewhere too


----------



## mattmc (Nov 14, 2008)

i wouldnt make 17th
im running a field trip for FATS that date


----------



## gregsydney (Nov 14, 2008)

coolendale is great i usually go down there every easter with family the river there is great fun


----------



## swaddo (Nov 14, 2008)

any Bass there?


----------



## chickenman (Nov 14, 2008)

hmmm sounds kinda cool... ill see if i can make it if it happens


----------



## falconboy (Nov 14, 2008)

swaddo said:


> any Bass there?



Yep. Not sure if you'll get much from shore, possible at night, but take a small kayak or inflatable, a rod and some lures and I reckon you have a chance.


----------



## swaddo (Nov 14, 2008)

lures? what are they  ... i'll chuck in the kayak and the fly rod though


----------



## spongebob (Nov 14, 2008)

Went there about 12 years ago. On arrival we mentioned wombats, and were then shown a small pile of the beasties sleeping under the managers house! Over night I had one chewing the grass just inches from my not sleeping head. The following day we came back from a walk to find a big lacie sitting in my daughters highchair. That night she crawled across the ground saying "teddy" to a passing wombat....
Not a bad spot.


----------



## Surfcop24 (Nov 14, 2008)

www.coolendel.com.au

Looks a bit too far away for us Qld'ers to come down for a weekend....

Maybe we'll have to orgainse our own....


----------



## ally_pup (Nov 14, 2008)

Ill be up for that Rick


----------



## scam7278 (Nov 14, 2008)

that place looks fine to me


----------



## pete12 (Nov 14, 2008)

Surfcop24 said:


> www.coolendel.com.au
> 
> Looks a bit too far away for us Qld'ers to come down for a weekend....
> 
> Maybe we'll have to orgainse our own....



yea that would be good us QLD'ers never have any camps or anything up here i would defiantly come if there were some other kids coming!!!

also if there was one near Coffs i would probly go


----------



## ally_pup (Nov 14, 2008)

How about Nth QLD? :lol:


----------



## Sel (Nov 15, 2008)

Im interested in going!
May have to bring two 8 year olds though
Im sure one of the youngins will babysit for me while i have a drink with Hobbo and Swaddo 

Where exactly is it? I should look at the link i guess ..lol


----------



## reptilegirl_jordan (Nov 15, 2008)

yay swatta must come and sel too and big hobs is a must.
im in.
=)


----------



## swaddo (Nov 15, 2008)

might bring the family and I'll ask Mikimoose if she'll babysit for ya Sel


----------



## Nikki. (Nov 15, 2008)

Nikki will baby sit! 

Now kiddies, as long as you dont shove bark down your nappies like you did last time...


----------



## RedEyeGirl (Nov 15, 2008)

I'l help Nikki! That's if I go!


----------



## swaddo (Nov 15, 2008)

woah, Nikki, Miki and redeye .. .now that's a scarey crew


----------



## RedEyeGirl (Nov 15, 2008)

shoosh we like children ok! I'll find out tomorrow if i can go!Is it actually going ahead?
We are going camping in a week to Bundeena.It's a nice place with heaps of mudcrabs to go fishing and stuff.Also every night 1000;s of soldier crabs walk around the sand!


----------



## Slateman (Nov 16, 2008)

Looks like lot of people is interested.
Lets start organizing it then.

Date will be 17.1 and 18.1 2009

*Nikki I would like to put you in charge to make list how many people is going. *

*falconboy if you can please find out if we need booking for this and if it is available for this dates.*

We will keep communicating in this topic.


----------



## Hetty (Nov 16, 2008)

I'll probably come, I might be going on a field trip around then so I'll see how it goes. It's a bit far away to say I'll definitely go.

I assume we're driving not bussing?


----------



## Sel (Nov 16, 2008)

I hope thats a weekend??
Id also like to know if there will be a bus going. 

And i still dont know where abouts it is lol

Nikki, you can take my kids herping with you they love that stuff


----------



## Nikki. (Nov 16, 2008)

For sure Sel  I've got the list and tally written down Slatey.Would you like me to post it up?


----------



## reptilegirl_jordan (Nov 16, 2008)

im in too nikki
=)


----------



## Nikki. (Nov 16, 2008)

Sweet Jordo!


----------



## falconboy (Nov 16, 2008)

Since it looks like I suggested Coolendel, I will get onto them for specifics. 

I don't think its possible for a small bus to get to the camping area along the entry road. I will check with them.

Keep in mind eveyone this is not a free camping area - going by the web site, Jan is peak time and prices are $25 a night. Not to mention every man and his dog will be there during school holidays.

Would it be more practical for those who work, school etc that we wait until the week after the school holidays and do a 'weekend' package which is 'off peak' and Friday PM to Sunday PM is only $36 per person (adult) $17 child (under 16) for the weekend (not per night). That way some of us can get there the Friday and those who can't can get there the Sat morning. 

Suggested Dates would be Friday 30th Jan - Sunday 1st Feb or Friday 6th to Sunday 8th Feb.

Any idea of what sort of numbers we might expect? It will help when working out what camping area we would want to book. We may even be able to get one of the smaller clearings to ourselves so we don't bug others and others don't bug us.


----------



## Sel (Nov 16, 2008)

I agree with falconboy. It wont be much fun with loads of other people there
I dont mind the money part, but would rather not share the camping ground with hundreds of people


----------



## Rocky (Nov 16, 2008)

Surfcop24 said:


> I may come down.... I have a 12 man tent... That will fit 11 Woman and myself...



Hahahahaha



hobbo said:


> im in aslong as i can get a few drinking partners


I will be a drinking partner! Legally now 



Yeah, I'll be there fo sho.


----------



## Nikki. (Nov 16, 2008)

Rocky , your added to the list.
I agree - it wont be much fun with loads of people there at the camp (similar story to the beach).
Either way , Nikki is still coming! ^.^


----------



## falconboy (Nov 16, 2008)

Ok, who's up for a Fri/Sat/Sun just after the school holidays? Hopefully it will be quieter and easier for those who work.


----------



## reptilegirl_jordan (Nov 16, 2008)

im up for it...rocky might b on the floor early on in the nite...haha


----------



## =bECS= (Nov 16, 2008)

falconboy said:


> Yep. Not sure if you'll get much from shore, possible at night, but take a small kayak or inflatable, a rod and some lures and I reckon you have a chance.



I think if you go with the inflatable, a rod, fishing hooks and lures then throw some alcohol into the mix, the people on the shore might be in for a good show :lol:


----------



## swaddo (Nov 16, 2008)

I agree with the change of dates too. I'd rather a less crowded weekend.


----------



## falconboy (Nov 16, 2008)

OK, I've started a POLL, link below.

http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/chit-chat/what-dates-for-nsw-aps-camping-trip-96325


----------



## Slateman (Nov 16, 2008)

Nikki_Elmo said:


> For sure Sel  I've got the list and tally written down Slatey.Would you like me to post it up?



APS Official Sunshine.
I think that we should wait till all people get organized. so we know more how many.
Also I noticed that people like to go in different date. We have to watch the pole.
best would be to wait one week and I will contact you and your dad to talk.
cheers.


----------



## Slateman (Nov 16, 2008)

falconboy said:


> Since it looks like I suggested Coolendel, I will get onto them for specifics.
> 
> I don't think its possible for a small bus to get to the camping area along the entry road. I will check with them.
> 
> ...



I think that cars will be better than bus.
We can help each other to get there. I am sure that lot of people have space in car to give friend with out wheels lift.

regarding the date, we will see how the poll you started will end.

Niki will update you about the numbers.


----------



## falconboy (Nov 16, 2008)

Have PM'ed you Slateman before seeing this message. 

Maybe forget the mini bus unless we have a few people who really can't get there. I might not mind hiring one if theres 11 people that can get to Sutherland station for a pickup (and I can sleep in the minibus too).  Just need to see about the road in.


----------



## Slateman (Nov 16, 2008)

falconboy said:


> Have PM'ed you Slateman before seeing this message.
> 
> Maybe forget the mini bus unless we have a few people who really can't get there. I might not mind hiring one if theres 11 people that can get to Sutherland station for a pickup (and I can sleep in the minibus too).  Just need to see about the road in.



We always manage to get few people with out transport on board somehow.


----------



## falconboy (Nov 17, 2008)

OK.

I've spoken to the camp owner this morning and there should be no problems.

I'm aiming for their section called 'Canoe Flats' which is closest to the water as well as the amenities block. 

Any date is OK, however we are more likely to have the area to ourselves (and get that particular camp site) at the later weekend date (which is looking most likely going by the poll.)

Cost wise is currently $36 adults, $17 children, but he said he is probably going to put it up a dollar or 2 by Feb. I'd be happy (if I'm trusted that is) to collect payments and wondering if there'd be objections to fees of $40/$20 being collected and I could supply a case or 2 of the amber liquid and coke for the kiddies with the left over maybe? 

I've been told by a recent visitor that the road has been recently graded and is very good at the moment. 

You would need to bring all of your Camping equipment and food. 

Milk, bread, ice, gas and limited items of food and other goods are available at the onsite store.

As Coolendel is a Nature Reserve, pets are not allowed

There is no power at the site, and generators are not allowed, so bring 12v lights, torch and batteries.


----------



## swaddo (Nov 17, 2008)

have you asked him for a group discount? We organise a few group fishing trips and nearly always get offered a discount


----------



## falconboy (Nov 17, 2008)

He only discounts weekly bookings.

However we can get there anytime after 8.30 am on the Friday, and leave anytime Sunday (he even mentioned first thing Monday morning). Can't argue with that. 

I might get in early for some Bass fishing. 

PS. The peacock was screaming in his ear when I was on the phone. I think this might be a good trip. 

Oh, by the way, they are hot showers and flush toilets.


----------



## swaddo (Nov 17, 2008)

sounds good


----------



## Reptile_Boy (Nov 17, 2008)

Nikki_Elmo said:


> Last time you said that you didnt end up coming  you better come.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


if your sister is comming i am definatley in


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Nov 17, 2008)

is it in a national park, if so it isnt a good idea as people are gonna be flipping rocks and stuff and doing damage, plus taking sovieners (geckos)


----------



## =bECS= (Nov 17, 2008)

ryanharvey1993 said:


> is it in a national park, if so it isnt a good idea as people are gonna be flipping rocks and stuff and doing damage, plus taking sovieners (geckos)



Are you suggesting APS folk wouldn't clean up after their herping trips and place things back as they were, and would also steal native wildlife from a wildlife reserve???

Im shocked :shock: :lol:


----------



## falconboy (Nov 17, 2008)

If you're going to be doing that Ryan, maybe you better not go mate. 

Its a commercially operated 'Nature Reserve'. As far as I know its not technically a National Park. 

I think our group would do less damage to the bush than the average bunch of yobbo drunk campers. We aren't your AVERAGE group of yobbo drunk campers!


----------



## =bECS= (Nov 17, 2008)

falconboy said:


> I think our group would do less damage to the bush than the average bunch of yobbo drunk campers. We aren't your AVERAGE group of yobbo drunk campers!



Are you saying that in a good way or a bad way............. hahahaha


----------



## falconboy (Nov 17, 2008)

becswillbe said:


> Are you saying that in a good way or a bad way............. hahahaha



Take it either way. LOL :lol:


----------



## Sel (Nov 17, 2008)

Woohoo sounds heaps fun

So, no bus going falcon?? I have a car and can drive, but i always prefer not to,specially when im not sure where im going lol So if your organising a bus ill probably use it depends how far this place is.
IF i am taking my car i will have room for TWO extra people..and would rather take someone else with me...


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Nov 17, 2008)

falconboy said:


> If you're going to be doing that Ryan, maybe you better not go mate.
> 
> Its a commercially operated 'Nature Reserve'. As far as I know its not technically a National Park.
> 
> I think our group would do less damage to the bush than the average bunch of yobbo drunk campers. We aren't your AVERAGE group of yobbo drunk campers!


 
no I would not be doing that, I have just heard of what Herp groups have done in the past on herping field trips.

edit: no I am not refering to people on here doing it, I am sure most of you wouldnt be doing stuff like taking animals and wreaking habitat, I am just saying it may happen as some people have no respect for the bush


----------



## falconboy (Nov 17, 2008)

Well, I'm easy. I know there may be some that don't feel confident in driving themselves and/or are too scared to ask for a lift from someone. So I don't mind organising and driving a bus now I know the road in is OK into the camping area, but it all depends on numbers. It needs to be booked in advance etc (meaning payments etc well before the date). In my 15yrs driving never had a parking or speeding fine or had an at fault accident, so you are pretty safe. Unless I've been drinking. Just kidding. 

So anyone who is keen to go, please ask around if you can find a lift first. I'm sure we can organise it without a bus, but the option is there is there are enough people wanting it. The local place got back to me (I enquired so we'd know) and it would cost each person approx $50 (plus petrol) based on an 12 seater Hiace (with the option of a free luggage trailer for all our stuff.)

In addition, people may like to PM me with details ie, if you have a car and have space (and how many spots), or that you require a lift and I can put people in touch with each other. Include locations so I can put people who are close together. I'll grab an exercise book so I can start keeping track of things.


----------



## LullabyLizard (Nov 17, 2008)

If the bus is happening, I would go on it happily  If not, Is there anyone out there with a spare seat in the car who I can tag along with?

Thank you 
Rosabella


----------



## Luke1 (Nov 17, 2008)

i will probs be able to go the first or third date, the second im away on holidays down south! so if you are going on those dates count me in! me and my dad!


----------



## falconboy (Nov 17, 2008)

Unless the poll changes all of a sudden, 6-8 Feb looking likely.


----------



## falconboy (Nov 18, 2008)

BUMP. Feb will come round quicker than we all think - its only about 11 weeks!

Edit: Oops, I meant to bump the POLL OF DATES


----------



## LullabyLizard (Nov 18, 2008)

Yay! Its so exiting! 

*Tara and Nikki* are you coming?


----------



## Luke1 (Nov 18, 2008)

was that the middle one? :S 
can't wait will be awsome!!!!


----------



## Luke1 (Nov 18, 2008)

ryanharvey1993 said:


> is it in a national park, if so it isnt a good idea as people are gonna be flipping rocks and stuff and doing damage, plus taking sovieners (geckos)


 
BAHAHAHA....oh god ryan you really are obsessed with geckos! HAHA!!!!! at least you like to take action and want to stop us doing things! dont worry if anyone takes anything i'll be on them for ya


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Nov 18, 2008)

Luke1 said:


> BAHAHAHA....oh god ryan you really are obsessed with geckos! HAHA!!!!! at least you like to take action and want to stop us doing things! dont worry if anyone takes anything i'll be on them for ya


 
and how do you know I am not coming maybe I am:lol:

edit: wow I am just so cool because I posted the 100th reply


----------



## ilovejordan (Nov 19, 2008)

You can share my tent Jordannnnn!!! lol 







reptilegirl_jordan said:


> I dont have a tent, on the last camp we just shared one...i got big hobs and his wife and child
> good times


----------



## reptilegirl_jordan (Nov 19, 2008)

ilovejordan said:


> You can share my tent Jordannnnn!!! lol


 well im not gonna say no,okays the amy n jordo tent


----------



## Nikki. (Nov 19, 2008)

There is a river we can swim in right?


----------



## falconboy (Nov 19, 2008)

Its on the shoalhaven river, so yes, easy access to the water.


----------



## LullabyLizard (Nov 19, 2008)

Yay! We can swim


----------



## fraser888 (Nov 19, 2008)

I live kinda near Port Stephens so yeah, lets go?


----------



## Luke1 (Nov 19, 2008)

ryanharvey1993 said:


> and how do you know I am not coming maybe I am:lol:
> 
> edit: wow I am just so cool because I posted the 100th reply


 
how do i know! cause of what ya said before on msn !!!!! but if ya come that will be sweet!


----------



## falconboy (Nov 19, 2008)

fraser888 said:


> I live kinda near Port Stephens so yeah, lets go?



LOL. Shoalhaven river at Coolendel is not near SHOAL Bay I hate to tell you. They are about 400klm apart! :lol:


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Nov 21, 2008)

ok how long till it is on? I might be able to come down on the train, would I be able to get a lift there with you luke? thanks Ryan


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Nov 21, 2008)

is the area good for herping? I hope its nice and rocky! that means lots of geckos  dont get tempted anyone  I know it is tempting when there a cute thick tailed geckos around everywhere:lol: any of the herping experts on the forums coming? if so please find me a death adder


----------



## LullabyLizard (Nov 21, 2008)

Well, its on the 6th - 8th of February

Is that about 6 weeks?


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Nov 21, 2008)

oh ok thats like 2 months away hope its on a weekend, but meh, doesnt matter, not like I go to school or anything


----------



## falconboy (Nov 21, 2008)

ryanharvey1993 said:


> is the area good for herping? I hope its nice and rocky! that means lots of geckos  dont get tempted anyone  I know it is tempting when there a cute thick tailed geckos around everywhere:lol: any of the herping experts on the forums coming? if so please find me a death adder



Its in the middle of a nature reserve, so I'm pretty sure herping won't be a problem. Don't quote me on that though.


----------



## falconboy (Nov 21, 2008)

LullabyLizard said:


> Well, its on the 6th - 8th of February
> 
> Is that about 6 weeks?




Try about 12 weeks.


----------



## LullabyLizard (Nov 21, 2008)

12 weeks?? Wow I was off! :lol:


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Nov 21, 2008)

quick question, what is the place called its on at and does it have a web sites, I am to lazy to read all the replys to the thread


----------



## falconboy (Nov 21, 2008)

ryanharvey1993 said:


> quick question, what is the place called its on at and does it have a web sites, I am to lazy to read all the replys to the thread



So you expect everyone else to do the work?:shock:

Why not just click 'Page 1'.

www.coolendel.com.au


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Nov 21, 2008)

yer, I am a lazy person 

DEFINATELY COMING, LOOKS AWSOME, SO ROCKY, WILL BE FULL OF HERPS I BET, YOU CAN ALL GO SWIMMING IN THE RIVER, I WILL BE OFF IN THE BUSH MOST OF THE TIME


----------



## DanTheMan (Nov 21, 2008)

This time make it somewhere convenient, make it Queensland! Maybe somewhere a bit north of where I am so we can get Tai's and Mulga's!

Edit: Just read through it, lame, why are they always in NSW?! Guess thats where the majority of APS members live


----------



## Serpentes_15 (Nov 21, 2008)

This place sounds awesome. I will come if im not at cape conran on a field trip. How far from melbourne do you think it is. I'll come if its less than a days drive.


----------



## Slateman (Nov 21, 2008)

falconboy said:


> OK.
> 
> I've spoken to the camp owner this morning and there should be no problems.
> 
> ...




That sounds good to me.


----------



## falconboy (Nov 22, 2008)

Am I wasting my time here? I've emailed about a dozen interested parties with just one reply. You know who you are. Very poor effort people. :evil:


----------



## cooper123 (Nov 22, 2008)

MzSel said:


> Theres a few good places around the coast if sydney ppl are willing to come up (its only an hour!)
> Anna Bay is apparently good, ill look into it more as i havent been there myself.


 
lol even more convenient i can walk there in about 5 mins lol
but i cant find anything there so the place you have planed looks good


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Nov 23, 2008)

falconboy said:


> Am I wasting my time here? I've emailed about a dozen interested parties with just one reply. You know who you are. Very poor effort people. :evil:



I'm in at this stage (baring uni wanting me at Lismore that weekend). But one thing mate, I learned from the last two APS trips (and hence why I am not oding this one) that for every two people that tell you they are definitely going you will get one. So if you get 30 definites, 15 will turn up. Remember that when getting deposits and/or committing to expenses.

I know I should have PM'd this but I am tryinhg to make sure that the people who have publically said on here that they are going do actually go after so much effort gets put into organising.

So far I am out of pocket by more than $1,000 because of no shows to APS trips.

Good Luck!


----------



## falconboy (Nov 23, 2008)

Hi Peter, thanks for your reply.

Things are being done differently. The camp owner is being fair on when I pay him for this reason, so that won't be a big issue up until a week beforehand. After that, tough.  As for the bus, I won't be booking any bus (if its needed) until I have payments - and once its booked theres not going to be refunds unless the place can be filled - even if I'm alone on the bus! At least I can sing to myself. :lol: Theres no way I'm booking anything until we have sufficient numbers and payments. No bull this time.


----------



## Aslan (Nov 23, 2008)

I should be there...

I have locked myself in as a 'probably' and once I head back to work next work I should be able to lock in the days off...

In the past I have been particularly disappointed by the number of people who have stated they would definately be in and have bailed with no notice - I am also hoping that we don't have that issue again...

...in saying that, despite large numbers of last minute pikers, we have consistently had good numbers on the trips and they have all been great fun. It is always good to catch up with those from past trips but definately great to meet some new faces...

I am looking forward to it and (work permitting) will be driving down with my missus. Last time we did have a small amount of spare room in the car but probably one or two places at most - if anyone needs a lift let me know (I leave from Macarthur/Campbelltown area)...

*Hobbo* - Lock me in as a drinking buddy again chief...

*Rocky* - start practising tiger...


----------



## falconboy (Nov 23, 2008)

Thanks Simon. 

Payments will be taken in advance this time with cancellations up to a week before, so this should minimize no shows and weed out the genuine from the time wasters rather than a 'just turn up approach'

People should keep in mind seating room in their cars versus luggage room - I'd say most people may be bringing tent, clothing, misc stuff and maybe portable BBQ''s or whatever. There may be 5 seats in a hatchback, but good luck getting 5 peoples camping luggage in too!


----------



## FAY (Nov 23, 2008)

I will probably be there.......have to get a tent lol
These trips are always a lot of fun....love catching up with members and meeting new ones. Hope to see you there Aslan....


----------



## cooper123 (Nov 23, 2008)

were will the bus be leaving from and how much do u think it will be


----------



## falconboy (Nov 23, 2008)

cooper123 said:


> were will the bus be leaving from and how much do u think it will be



Depends on the numbers, which also depends on the price. 

Its too hard to get the bus back on the Sunday before the same hour we hire on the Friday, so we end up with having a 3 day hire, which is ok in a way as we can have the bus from first thing Friday morning to Sunday arvo so no need to rush back Sun morning. Was thinking of leaving lunchtime Friday (from Sutherland railway station), unless people can get there eariler, and lunchtime Sunday coming back.

Unfortunately the extra day adds to the total price, which would be as follows: Based on 12 people - $43 ea, 10 people $51 ea, 8 people $64 ea. Plus petrol (guessing $10 ea).


----------



## Vat69 (Nov 23, 2008)

I'm interested in comming but I won't know if I can get off work until mid Jan.
I won't have my bearded counterpart with me this time either so I'll be hitting up one of you for tent space :lol:


----------



## Hetty (Nov 23, 2008)

I'm keen too but I can't say for sure yet either. Hopefully I'll know in a couple of weeks


----------



## scam7278 (Nov 23, 2008)

At this point in time i will say YES we will be there  i will bring the BBQ and fire place again as they were both a big hit on the last trip.Only rule is with the BBQ is that you cook your own food 

ASLAN your on mate looking forward to it 
VAT69 as you know my tent is big enough, i have a spare room so you can jump in if you like


----------



## FAY (Nov 23, 2008)

I am prepared to pick up some people from Albion Park station if needed.
I only have a litle car so I cannot take many.


----------



## Luke1 (Nov 23, 2008)

ryanharvey1993 said:


> yer, I am a lazy person
> 
> DEFINATELY COMING, LOOKS AWSOME, SO ROCKY, WILL BE FULL OF HERPS I BET, YOU CAN ALL GO SWIMMING IN THE RIVER, I WILL BE OFF IN THE BUSH MOST OF THE TIME


 
im so joining you! i hate swimming in rivers! they are scary! oh and you can probs get a lift with us! i'll chat with my dad first!


----------



## LullabyLizard (Nov 23, 2008)

I'm definetly going! Yay!


----------



## Rocky (Nov 23, 2008)

ryanharvey1993 said:


> yer, I am a lazy person
> 
> DEFINATELY COMING, LOOKS AWSOME, SO ROCKY, WILL BE FULL OF HERPS I BET, YOU CAN ALL GO SWIMMING IN THE RIVER, I WILL BE OFF IN THE BUSH MOST OF THE TIME




Man I am slow, I read this like 50 times, then realized you weren't talking to me, you were talking about the rocks. haha.


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Nov 23, 2008)

Rocky said:


> Man I am slow, I read this like 50 times, then realized you weren't talking to me, you were talking about the rocks. haha.


 
lol yep, I have a thing for rocky outcrops and stuff, everytime I am driving past them I get excited, my parents think I am wierd (I am though )


----------



## RedEyeGirl (Nov 23, 2008)

What is the dates? If it is after the holidays I can't come! NOOOOOO! I missed the last 1. IT CAN"T HAPPEN AGAIN!!!!


----------



## LullabyLizard (Nov 23, 2008)

Tara, I'm pretty sure its the 6th till the 8th. After the hols :cry:


----------



## Slateman (Nov 24, 2008)

peterjohnson64 said:


> I'm in at this stage (baring uni wanting me at Lismore that weekend). But one thing mate, I learned from the last two APS trips (and hence why I am not oding this one) that for every two people that tell you they are definitely going you will get one. So if you get 30 definites, 15 will turn up. Remember that when getting deposits and/or committing to expenses.
> 
> I know I should have PM'd this but I am tryinhg to make sure that the people who have publically said on here that they are going do actually go after so much effort gets put into organising.
> 
> ...



I agree with Peter.
Count in only people who paid.

Looks like this place will be really good for kids.


----------



## Slateman (Nov 24, 2008)

I forgot. Firewater tasting for adults only is part of evening entertainment.
Aslan and Hobbo will taste first to make sure that the stuff is safe.


----------



## falconboy (Nov 24, 2008)

Slateman said:


> I forgot. Firewater tasting for adults only is part of evening entertainment.
> Aslan and Hobbo will taste first to make sure that the stuff is safe.



Excellent!

May I point out those driving home on Sunday should ensure they are safe to drive after an all night binge.


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Nov 24, 2008)

Yep no uni that weekend so I am there. with 4wd in toe so have a few seats too I guess.


----------



## reptilegirl_jordan (Nov 24, 2008)

yep im going for sure n will paid beforehand,i payed u pete! im a good girl though


----------



## reptilegirl_jordan (Nov 24, 2008)

who do we pay? or we havent got that far?


----------



## falconboy (Nov 24, 2008)

I'm hopefully putting up a post tomorrow with all the details (that I can think of).


----------



## reptilegirl_jordan (Nov 24, 2008)

falconboy said:


> I'm hopefully putting up a post tomorrow with all the details (that I can think of).


 yay yay and some more yay in there


----------



## Aslan (Nov 24, 2008)

Slateman said:


> I forgot. Firewater tasting for adults only is part of evening entertainment.
> Aslan and Hobbo will taste first to make sure that the stuff is safe.


 
...No thanks, I tried that stuff on the way back from Canberra - I am still not convinced it isn't poison...  I will stick to my beers again I think


----------



## Sel (Nov 24, 2008)

Whats firewater?? Lol

Falcon .. if i come, i think i will only fit one extra in, will be squishy with 2
The only thing stopping me from coming is me getting lost on the way...lol
Will try and get holidays so i can cruise down on friday, i dont wanna miss anything! lol


----------



## Aslan (Nov 24, 2008)

*MzSel* - It is a very simple run down the south coast...and with the M7 motorway you will have a very simple run crossing Sydney...

...if you get on the M7 as you enter Sydney, follow it to it's end (it turns onto the Hume Highway), keep following to Picton Road, turn left, that will go straight to Woolongong where it becomes the highway....running straight to Nowra


----------



## reptilegirl_jordan (Nov 24, 2008)

MzSel said:


> Whats firewater?? Lol
> 
> Falcon .. if i come, i think i will only fit one extra in, will be squishy with 2
> The only thing stopping me from coming is me getting lost on the way...lol
> Will try and get holidays so i can cruise down on friday, i dont wanna miss anything! lol


 sel could me n amy come with u? we can b one person she will just sit on me lap


----------



## Slateman (Nov 25, 2008)

Aslan said:


> ...No thanks, I tried that stuff on the way back from Canberra - I am still not convinced it isn't poison...  I will stick to my beers again I think



Aslan that is the problem. I am not sure also. That is why I need you 2 to test it first.
Hobbo and you survived in the past.


----------



## Slateman (Nov 25, 2008)

peterjohnson64 said:


> Yep no uni that weekend so I am there. with 4wd in toe so have a few seats too I guess.



That is the way to go.
I am sure that there will be many of us having spot in the car. 
this would be easier than the buss.


----------



## falconboy (Nov 25, 2008)

Here we go:

http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/chit-chat/aps-camping-trip-to-coolendel-main-thread-97006


----------



## Reptile_Boy (Nov 25, 2008)

Mum Said it should be ok for me to go.


----------



## falconboy (Nov 25, 2008)

For the couple of you youngens that contacted me wanting to drink the adult stuff, thats between you, your conscience and your parents, just as it was with most of us when we were underage. Those were the days  

The main point I am trying to make is that the *LEGAL* position of the adults and APS Administrators is that we cannot be seen as supplying you with alcohol and are making the statement that you are not to assume any alcohol brought down is for you. If you bring your own and drink it, thats between you and your parents. We all want you to have fun, but we do care if you harm yourself, somebody else, or cause problems (in which case we will tie you to a tree and let the local monitors feed off you). We just need to be careful of our position as alcohol and teenagers doesn't always mix and we need to say this to protect ourselves if the poo does hit the fan. We want this to go as smoothly as any other camp, for the benefit of future camps. 

I will add that 99.9% of the younger members are responsible, but it still needed to be said. 

Hope that clears it up. 

'Cheers' you could say.


----------



## Slateman (Nov 25, 2008)

Falconboy is organizing place to stay and get together. 
APS definitely don't take any responsibility for attending people. Kids should have supervising adult, and young people under 18 should be smart enough to behave in good manner.
We all going there as friends to have a good time.
PS some members attending this Kemp action are in police force, and illegal behavior of underage people, would be unpleasant for them also.


----------



## Hetty (Nov 25, 2008)

Does that mean that I don't have to behave in a good manner because I'm 21?


----------



## falconboy (Nov 25, 2008)

Hetty said:


> Does that mean that I don't have to behave in a good manner because I'm 21?



We can still tie you to a tree and have the resident monitor nibble you. :lol:


----------



## =bECS= (Nov 25, 2008)

Hetty said:


> Does that mean that I don't have to behave in a good manner because I'm 21?





falconboy said:


> We can still tie you to a tree and have the resident monitor nibble you. :lol:



What is this? A camp or a film shoot?


----------



## falconboy (Nov 25, 2008)

becswillbe said:


> What is this? A camp or a film shoot?



Well, we could make it both, but there will be minors there so maybe not. :lol:


----------



## Hetty (Nov 25, 2008)

falconboy said:


> We can still tie you to a tree and have the resident monitor nibble you. :lol:



I can't think of a witty retort because that statement just isn't witty enough.


----------



## falconboy (Nov 25, 2008)

I'm tired, its the best I could think of.


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Nov 27, 2008)

so who do I give my money to? Direct to the campsite?


----------



## falconboy (Nov 27, 2008)

Me. PM sent

Anyone else wants to pay, PM me and let me know how you would like to pay and I will give you my appropriate details.


----------



## Sel (Nov 27, 2008)

Aslan said:


> *MzSel* - It is a very simple run down the south coast...and with the M7 motorway you will have a very simple run crossing Sydney...
> 
> ...if you get on the M7 as you enter Sydney, follow it to it's end (it turns onto the Hume Highway), keep following to Picton Road, turn left, that will go straight to Woolongong where it becomes the highway....running straight to Nowra



Wow really? Thats easy peasy!
Ive done the m7 to hume before, will be going that way at xmas time so will look out for the turn off.
So turn left at picton road and it will take me straight to nowra? Is that princes highway ?
Sorry for the noobness. I only drive straight down the hume towards gundagai 
Thanks Aslan, im feeling a little more confident that i wont get lost 

Jordan darling, yes you can come with me. I dont think you will both fit though, so find out if amykins is going and we will see what we can do  My boot may fit all our stuff.. dunno , i dont exactly travel light lol
We will leave friday, so you can train to Tuggerah from gossie and ill pick ya up on the way to the f3  (Or if you need me to i can maybe pick u up from home..)

P.S. The other directions i have say to take the newcastle fwy..im a bit confused by that now lol


----------



## falconboy (Nov 27, 2008)

Try www.whereis.com.au


----------



## Excalibur (Nov 27, 2008)

its pretty easy to get too, i live about 15mins down the road from there. I think you will definitely have some good herping. I can help with directions if anyone needs help.


----------



## Aslan (Nov 27, 2008)

MzSel said:


> Wow really? Thats easy peasy!
> Ive done the m7 to hume before, will be going that way at xmas time so will look out for the turn off.
> So turn left at picton road and it will take me straight to nowra? Is that princes highway ?


 
Yep, Princes Highway - it's a very easy trip...

From where M7 becomes Hume Highway you're looking at a bit under 2hrs...


----------



## Sel (Nov 27, 2008)

Thanks love


----------

